# Anyone Recommend an Adjustable Bench?



## OldBuckaroo (Jan 12, 2022)

Not sure if this is the correct forum section or not, but I'm looking for a high quality, commercial grade adjustable bench that can be adjusted for both decline and incline dumbbell bench presses, military presses, flyes, seated incline curls, etc. The features I'm searching for are quality construction (won't break under heavy weights), fully adjustable to typical decline and incline positions, sturdy (won't rock from side to side and won't slip out of adjustment), and wide enough to offer back support behind shoulder blades while being thin enough to allow incline curls.

I know everyone's size is a little different so recommendations will be highly subjective. I'm wider than most dudes. I'm very interested in reading your recommendations though. I'm not worried about price tag, so long as there's enough value there to justify it. Please share suggestions.


----------



## OldBuckaroo (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm currently considering the AB-3000 FID Adjustable weight bench. Have any of you tried it?


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2022)

Rogue Adjustable Bench 3.0
					

Version 3.0 of the Rogue Adjustable Bench features a bolt-together design with an upgraded 3x3” 11-gauge steel frame and a wider range of incline and seat positions.




					www.roguefitness.com
				












						Incline Bench V2
					

The Incline Weight Bench features an adjustable seat and back to accommodate your height and exercises. Do it all with the bench that does it all. Get free shipping on all orders.




					www.titan.fitness


----------



## OldBuckaroo (Jan 12, 2022)

Thanks, CJ. Those look like nice benches, but it doesn't appear either one of them adjusts to the decline position.


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2022)

OldBuckaroo said:


> Thanks, CJ. Those look like nice benches, but it doesn't appear either one of them adjusts to the decline position.


Oops, my bad.


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2022)

This is one of the ones I have at my house. The leg ext/curl attachment slides on and off, so it's not in the way of you decline. It's decent. Not commercial gym grade, but I have no issues with it. 









						Marcy Deluxe Utility Weight Bench SB-350
					

The Marcy Deluxe Utility Bench SB-350 is a quality heavy duty weight bench that completes your home gym. Visit our selections in marcypro.com.




					www.marcypro.com


----------



## Send0 (Jan 12, 2022)

Here's the bench I use; it is excellent 👌. It's on sale right now, but I got it for $399 earlier last year.









						Max Adjustable FID Bench
					

The best adjustable bench to achieve all your fitness goals. The Max Adjustable FID Bench allows for 70 custom positions targeting any muscle you want. Get free shipping on all orders.




					www.titan.fitness


----------



## Caligrower (Jan 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Here's the bench I use; it is excellent . It's on sale right now, but I got it for $399 earlier last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have this bench. It’s good but I had to cut the footing because it’s too wide to get leg drive benching and the pad becomes a pain. Decline action is good, I use it for sit ups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 13, 2022)

Rep fitness has some nice benches.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 13, 2022)

I’m a fan of Rogue but their FiD bench will set you back about a grand plus shipping. It is the same design as the Titan bench SendO referenced and it is an updated version of the iconic Nebula FID bench that was extremely popular awhile ago. I personally have the Rogue adjustable bench 3.0 that CJ linked and I really like it. Sturdy, heavy amd has a firm pad. It does not decline but I never perform decline presses. Cost is around $600 plus shipping.  You may also want to check out Sorinex and Elitefts. Both carry very high quality equipment as well.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 13, 2022)

REP Fitness has a a pretty sick one as well.
To each thier own but decline pressing is pretty useless imo.
Show me 1 professional bodybuilder, powerlifter or strongman that incorporates decline presses in thier routine...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 13, 2022)

Check out the GargeGymReviews channel on YouTube.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 13, 2022)

Pro tip:
Any bench can be a decline bench if you put plates under one side.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 13, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> I have this bench. It’s good but I had to cut the footing because it’s too wide to get leg drive benching and the pad becomes a pain. Decline action is good, I use it for sit ups.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not have the leg drive issue. I'm able to use it as is.


----------



## quackattack (Jan 13, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> I have this bench. It’s good but I had to cut the footing because it’s too wide to get leg drive benching and the pad becomes a pain. Decline action is good, I use it for sit ups.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How stable is it using it for sit ups? Always wondered because it looks you'd have a lot of weight away from the pivot point and base.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 13, 2022)

quackattack said:


> How stable is it using it for sit ups? Always wondered because it looks you'd have a lot of weight away from the pivot point and base.


It's completely stable. Absolutely zero shake or wobble.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 13, 2022)

Utility Bench | SteelBody STB-10105
					

The SteelBody Utility Bench STB-10105 is a quality heavy duty weight bench that completes your home gym. Visit our selections at marcypro.com.




					www.marcypro.com


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Pro tip:
> Any bench can be a decline bench if you put plates under one side.


Was just going to say this. A bumper 45 is perfect for me.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 14, 2022)

It's good if you're trying to save space.
Depends on how much you lift too.


----------



## Caligrower (Jan 16, 2022)

quackattack said:


> How stable is it using it for sit ups? Always wondered because it looks you'd have a lot of weight away from the pivot point and base.



Like sendo said, it’s a stable bench. I don’t have any issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

